# new shop- Full Draw Archery



## longdraw (Aug 4, 2008)

Just letting everybody know, there's a new shop in sandy.. Full Draw Archery. They carry Pse, Elite, and G5 bows along with a full line of accessories. There located at 8385 s Allen St (just off 5th west) 

Their grand opening is today (Thur,Fri,and Saturday) their giving away a bunch of free stuff and with any new bow purchase during the 3 days you'll get a free year shooting pass.. sweet!!

Go check em out, good dudes that are more than willing to help


----------



## bird buster (May 25, 2008)

Decided I would go support the new shop. Guys are pretty nice, and the shop is clean. The Bathroom was clean until I used it :O•-: . They still need some supplies and they said new items arriving each day. I hope they make it, that's a hard business. 

They charge 5 dollars, and you can shoot thirty yards from the corner. Just thought I'd pass some info on. -Blake


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

These are good folks. They should do well.


----------



## rdoggsilva (Apr 6, 2011)

Need to go give them a try.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I stopped in saturday so the boy could try his new set-up out of the wind. GREAT people! super nice! Goin back soon!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Great folks.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

:shock: They felt confident enough to open an archery shop in 2012 when the trend is defiantly mom and pops closing left and right? And option 2 about to take effect. We are a Walmart society if Cabelas or Sportsmens sells a nock for 2 cents less than them. The masses will drive 30 miles to save 2 cents. Forget the personalized expertise or the fact you are supporting an actual Utah'n. The masses would rather drive an hr save 2 cents and get mislead by a dude that was working the shoe department yesterday and will be in cutlery tomorrow.

Having already been down that road. If I were a bettin man. 

However I do wish them all the luck in the world and encourage anybody to shop there early and often. They are going to need all the help they can get.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice shop hope they do well


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I've been driving to Orem to hit up Jake's. Having this closer to home will help me convince my friends to meet me there for some range time.


----------



## wilky (Jun 19, 2011)

i wnet there and they seem friendly enough ( a little upety maybe) but they are 2 mins away from where i work so i dont mind if there prices ar a little more i save gas money by using them i am just waiting on getting my bow restrung and tuned and will most likely buy my new sight and arrows there also they do have a very limited stock ad prices are a little higher than i have seen but i will support local before wally world on most items 

$5 to me seems a little sttep for a pass i would only use for 20 mins on my lunch break i think i will buy the year pass for $100 (not bad in my opinion)


----------

